# Endograft repair of Abdominal Aortic Aneurysm



## maxwell@marshall.edu (Apr 18, 2011)

I need help coding this AAA..

OP NOTE:
With pt placed supine on the operating toable, arterial line placed and general anesthesia was administered without consequence. it should be noted that this was done in radiology. the abdomen, groin, genitalia and thighs were prepped with Betadine and draped sterilely. bilateral femoral icisions were made overlying the course of the common femoral, superficial femoral, and profunda femoris arteries were identified and surrounded with vessell loops. the pt was heparinized with up to 7500 units of intravenous heparin and micropuncture needles were used to accesss both common femoral artery. with these in place the sheaths were advanced over them and then a pigtail cath was advanced proximal to the renal artery.Orifices and arteriogram were obtained for anantomic definition and location of the renalarteries and iliac vessels. Dr _____ came and placed the endograft, Medtronic Endurant variety, using modular tecniques and completion arteriography after balloon dilation of the limbs. Proximal cuffs demonstrated no edno leak and good flow distal to the attachment sites in the iliac arteries. all the catheters were removed. incisions had been made in the common femoral arteries to allow easy passage of the graft. the arteriotomies were closed horizontally with ........

the interventional radiologist also notes:  Bilateral groin cut downs were performed by Dr ________ direct common femoral artery micropuncture bilaterally, storq wires inserted bilaterally. bilateral 8 french X 11 sm sheaths. Bilateral making pigtalis aortogram performed. measurements obtained. lunderquist wire inserted via the rt groin. main body of the graft was inserted. renal arteries identified. graft deploed to the level of the contralateral gate. via the left groin the pigtail cateter was manipulated into the contralateral gate. lunderquist wire inserted. contralateral limb was inserted. additional graft was needed to cover the left common iliac artery therefore an extension cuf was poistioned and deployed....

I am thinking 34803, 34825, 36200 and 75952.. PLEASE HELP.


----------



## kimcpccircc (Apr 26, 2011)

OP NOTE:
With pt placed supine on the operating toable, arterial line placed and general anesthesia was administered without consequence. it should be noted that this was done in radiology. the abdomen, groin, genitalia and thighs were prepped with Betadine and draped sterilely. bilateral femoral icisions were made overlying the course of the common femoral, superficial femoral, and profunda femoris arteries were identified and surrounded with vessell loops. the pt was heparinized with up to 7500 units of intravenous heparin and micropuncture needles were used to accesss both common femoral artery. with these in place the sheaths were advanced over them and then a pigtail cath was advanced proximal to the renal artery.Orifices and arteriogram were obtained for anantomic definition and location of the renalarteries and iliac vessels. Dr _____ came and placed the endograft, Medtronic Endurant variety, using modular tecniques and completion arteriography after balloon dilation of the limbs. Proximal cuffs demonstrated no edno leak and good flow distal to the attachment sites in the iliac arteries. all the catheters were removed. incisions had been made in the common femoral arteries to allow easy passage of the graft. the arteriotomies were closed horizontally with ........

the interventional radiologist also notes: Bilateral groin cut downs were performed by Dr ________ direct common femoral artery micropuncture bilaterally, storq wires inserted bilaterally. bilateral 8 french X 11 sm sheaths. Bilateral making pigtalis aortogram performed. measurements obtained. lunderquist wire inserted via the rt groin. main body of the graft was inserted. renal arteries identified. graft deploed to the level of the contralateral gate. via the left groin the pigtail cateter was manipulated into the contralateral gate. lunderquist wire inserted. contralateral limb was inserted. additional graft was needed to cover the left common iliac artery therefore an extension cuf was poistioned and deployed....

I am thinking 34803, 34825, 36200 and 75952.. PLEASE HELP. 

Your codes are close!
34803
34825-51
34812-5051
36200-5051
75952-26
75953-26


----------

